# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie te vroeg

## Jojo76

Hoi allemaal.

Zojuist heb ik mijn menstruatie gekregen maar dit is 3 dagen te vroeg. Vorige maand ook al 1 dag te vroeg. Wil dit iets zeggen? Ik ben ruim een jaar geleden gestopt met de pil omdat ik toen helemaal niet ongesteld werd en ik had altijd netjes een cyclus van 28 dagen en nu begint het te sukkelen?? Kunnen jullie mij gerust stellen? Anders van de week maar een bellertje wagen aan mijn huisarts.  :Wink:

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi Jolanda,
De pil heeft er natuurlijk lang voor gezorgd dat je een cyclus van 28 dagen had. Maar de natuur doet het op haar eigen manier. Het kan dus best elke maand veranderen. Hoewel ik geen arts ben denk ik dat het niets is om bezorgd over te zijn. Als je niet zwanger bent en de menstruatie weg blijft, zou je idd even de huisarts moeten bellen. Dat kan natuurlijk altijd als je ongerust bent.

Succes

----------


## Jojo76

> Hoi Jolanda,
> De pil heeft er natuurlijk lang voor gezorgd dat je een cyclus van 28 dagen had. Maar de natuur doet het op haar eigen manier. Het kan dus best elke maand veranderen. Hoewel ik geen arts ben denk ik dat het niets is om bezorgd over te zijn. Als je niet zwanger bent en de menstruatie weg blijft, zou je idd even de huisarts moeten bellen. Dat kan natuurlijk altijd als je ongerust bent.
> 
> Succes


Ik ben in april 2010 al gestopt met de pil. Kan het dan nu ineens zijn dat mijn lichaam van slag is? Ik heb vanaf april 2010 dus een 28 dagen cyclus gehad en nu ineens is het van slag? Ik ben juist gestopt met de pil omdat ik geen menstruaties meer kreeg. Toch blijf ik het raar vinden.  :Wink:

----------


## Jojo76

Ik heb toch contact opgenomen met de huisarts woensdagmorgen. Ik moest het even in de gaten houden. In principe was het normaal maar als ik nu weer mijn menstruatie krijg over 25 dagen moet ik weer even bellen. Hoop maar dat er dan niks ernstigs is.

----------


## MissMolly

Het is heel normaal dat het niet helemaal gelijkmatig is, eigenlijk ben je altijd een bofkont geweest dat je de klok er op gelijk kon zetten, want dat is heel uitzonderlijk. Zelfs bij mensen met een regelmatige menstruatie zit er meestal nog wel eens een dag verschil in, de ene keer een dagje te vroeg, de andere keer een dagje te laat.
Bij mij was het regelmatig 3 dagen te vroeg of te laat, en zelfs dat werd nog als redelijk regelmatig beschouwd.

Weet je nog hoe je menstruatiepatroon was voordat je aan de pil ging, had je toen wel van dit soort schommelingen? Het kan namelijk heel goed zijn dat je nog een beetje nawerkingen hebt gehad van het pilgebruik, en dat je nu weer in je oorspronkelijke patroon begint te komen.

Als je dit echt nooit eerder gehad hebt, zou ik het zeker in de gaten houden. Want zelfs al is het normaal voor de meeste vrouwen, is het in dat geval niet normaal voor jou. Het hoeft helemaal niets te betekenen, en waarschijnlijk is het ook heel onschuldig en normaal, maar als het ook echt niet past bij jouw menstruatiepatroon van voordat je de pil slikte, kan je het voor de zekerheid maar beter even in de gaten houden.

----------


## Jojo76

> Het is heel normaal dat het niet helemaal gelijkmatig is, eigenlijk ben je altijd een bofkont geweest dat je de klok er op gelijk kon zetten, want dat is heel uitzonderlijk. Zelfs bij mensen met een regelmatige menstruatie zit er meestal nog wel eens een dag verschil in, de ene keer een dagje te vroeg, de andere keer een dagje te laat.
> Bij mij was het regelmatig 3 dagen te vroeg of te laat, en zelfs dat werd nog als redelijk regelmatig beschouwd.
> 
> Weet je nog hoe je menstruatiepatroon was voordat je aan de pil ging, had je toen wel van dit soort schommelingen? Het kan namelijk heel goed zijn dat je nog een beetje nawerkingen hebt gehad van het pilgebruik, en dat je nu weer in je oorspronkelijke patroon begint te komen.
> 
> Als je dit echt nooit eerder gehad hebt, zou ik het zeker in de gaten houden. Want zelfs al is het normaal voor de meeste vrouwen, is het in dat geval niet normaal voor jou. Het hoeft helemaal niets te betekenen, en waarschijnlijk is het ook heel onschuldig en normaal, maar als het ook echt niet past bij jouw menstruatiepatroon van voordat je de pil slikte, kan je het voor de zekerheid maar beter even in de gaten houden.


Ik heb geen idee meer hoe het was voordat ik met de pil begon. Dat is inmiddels nu zo'n ruim 10 jaar geleden.

Ik hou het zeker in de gaten. Als ik het nu weer over 25 dagen zou worden moet ik contact opnemen met de huisarts.

----------

